
Show HN: I made a tool that adds analytics and passwords to PDF/PPT files - jeremyduff5
https://dashboard.sizle.io/
======
theamk
I was worried that someone found a way to exploit PDF files to add tracker
information there... luckily this was not the case, this is just a web-based
viewer for those files with a ton of trackers.

(also, this link choice is pretty bad -- it just points me to login page with
no information whatsoever. Going to sizle.io directly shows more information

~~~
unstatusthequo
Fairwai, LockLizard, ReadNotify, and DocTracking all track if a PDF is opened.
So that’s already a thing. Companies use it to track trade secret / IP theft.

